# Seto Iseya gyuto?



## guyskr (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey everybody,
I was l larking the web when I came across those knifes, and they look damn fantastic!
Also, they have really good reviews at amazon, which is nice.
Has anyone ever heard of them? Because they look like a bargain! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CBTL674/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-SE...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339b485b2e


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

I am not hating in anyway at all, but it looks like many other VG-10 knives being made?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 13, 2015)

If you are just looking for an affordable VG10 knife, then get Tanaka. They may not look that nice, but you'll get a decent knife that performs and has proper heat treatment.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

exactly IT's ALL IN THE HEAT TREAT, and who know if they did it right in that knife, since there is no experience around here?


----------



## guyskr (Jan 13, 2015)

That what I'm looking for, experience with this knife 
I too thought nothing about that knife, but the reviews at amazon looked promising


----------



## chinacats (Jan 13, 2015)

guyskr said:


> That what I'm looking for, experience with this knife
> I too thought nothing about that knife, but the reviews at amazon looked promising



Amazon reviews for Japanese knives--around here?:rofl2:


----------



## guyskr (Jan 13, 2015)

:surrendar:


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 13, 2015)

We're really not trying to bust on you, but Amazon reviews are not very reliable when it comes to high quality knives. The reason for this is simple, most of the people writing them have no idea what constitutes a quality kitchen knife. For a great example, check out the review on this... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XQSW5G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

On the other hand, being Amazon, you could probably return it if you don't like it.

Be well,
Mikey


guyskr said:


> That what I'm looking for, experience with this knife
> I too thought nothing about that knife, but the reviews at amazon looked promising


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

another thing:

a lot of people who are knife enthusiasts generally won't buy there knives from amazon just saying


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 13, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> another thing:
> 
> a lot of people who are knife enthusiasts generally won't buy there knives from amazon just saying



Depends on the knife. Both Korin and Cutlery and More use Amazon as a middleman for some of their knives.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 13, 2015)

I have to be honest, I think it looks pretty good. The handle is a bit fat, but for $60, the only things I can think of off the top of my head that would be better are Tanaka, JCK Kagayaki, and if you can snag a Zanmai for that price, they are really underrated (because they're overrated"). I'm sure there are others, but I think this looks pretty decent...who knows?


----------



## XooMG (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it looks fine too, but since it's not part of the establishment on these fora, it'll be disregarded by folks here. If I weren't already overloaded with knives, I'd pick one up and try it.
(because I'm ignorant of the knife, normally I'd not chime in, but it seems we consider ignorant noise more valuable than ignorant silence these days)


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 14, 2015)

mkriggen said:


> For a great example, check out the review on this... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XQSW5G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> Be well,
> Mikey



Thanks so much, Mikey! That looks like a great knife, with great reviews! But it says, "Currently unavailable. We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock. "

How am I supposed to sleep knowing I may never get my dream knife?!?!?

Guess I will have to hope to win a Kramer lottery for consolation . . . If I won, maybe I could trade it for that FURI!


----------



## kpnv (Jan 14, 2015)

honestly, it looks like a rehandled/rebranded kasumi. probably nothing special but at that price, i'm sure it's an ok knife.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 14, 2015)

mkriggen, that Furi, looks like Rachael Ray was ready to make some soba noodles, but had a change of heart on the design and decided to make it a deba-menkiri.


----------



## Japchef (Jan 25, 2016)

I've got a few Seto knives and find them great, for the price they are probably my favorite knives - the build is great and the design is faultless. I've had one for 3 years and had no issues. 

The blade is stunning and really needs little maintenance, it keeps it's edge for ages and is still as sharp as when I got it. I really like the handle too. I'm not sure what it's made of but the 'd' shape sits perfectly in the hand and is comfortable even when using for long periods

The hammered effect on the knife is a thing of beauty and a great addition to the 'i' range. I've got a similar knife which cost £150 and I prefer my Seto, a snip at £60 - An unbelievable amount of knife for your money

It's kinda nice to have a knife that you don't see around much too, it always gets a lot of interest

This time I found mine in the UK and was delivered next day -


----------



## Benuser (Jan 25, 2016)

Have you ever sharpened it, Japchef, and how? I wonder because you're reporting about its sharpness, and I happen to know a bit about sharpening VG-10. 

Welcome to the forums, by the way. Thank you for taking the time to become a member and share your experience with us.


----------



## idemhj (Jan 25, 2016)

I am pretty darn sure that the Seto Iseay knives are OEM blades which are sold under a lot of different names. The only thing that really sets all of these knives apart are the handles. They come in (at least) two flavors - one in VG-10 and one in Swedish stainless (whatever that is). I have a 240mm Swedish stainless suji (under another name). It is okay - I wanted a relatively inexpensive short wa handled suji that didn't require a lot of maintenance, and that is what I got. It is by no means a bad knife, but it is not fantastic either. My guess is that the VG-10 versions will be more or less the same - although VG-10 might be a little more difficult to sharpen


----------



## richard (Jan 25, 2016)

Japchef said:


> I've got a few Seto knives and find them great, for the price they are probably my favorite knives - the build is great and the design is faultless. I've had one for 3 years and had no issues.
> 
> The blade is stunning and really needs little maintenance, it keeps it's edge for ages and is still as sharp as when I got it. I really like the handle too. I'm not sure what it's made of but the 'd' shape sits perfectly in the hand and is comfortable even when using for long periods[/URL]



Welcome and thanks for sharing your thoughts with us. While I have no reason to believe the Iseya is not a solid knife, it just doesn't jibe with my experience of reality that any knife will be as sharp as 3 years ago, unless there has been very little use...but then you also say it's been used for long periods. Perhaps the communication hasn't been the most clear?


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm suddenly in the mood for a spam sandwich...&#129300;


----------



## daveb (Jan 25, 2016)

Damn Brita. Next he'll be talking about how cool his kitchen is.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 26, 2016)

Heh. Nice edit.


----------



## Japchef (Jan 26, 2016)

Benuser said:


> Have you ever sharpened it, Japchef, and how? I wonder because you're reporting about its sharpness, and I happen to know a bit about sharpening VG-10.
> 
> Welcome to the forums, by the way. Thank you for taking the time to become a member and share your experience with us.



Thanks,not everyone is quite so welcoming on here!
As you know VG10 takes a bit more sharpening. I use a 1000/300 diamond stone for touching up and every few months get my knives professionally sharpened. For the price it's not going to be the best knife in the world but i've never had a problem
How do you look after yours?


----------



## daveb (Jan 26, 2016)

Good to see you post again. Your pitch for the knife store was a little strong, esp for your first post. Some (including me) thought you might be shilling for the knife/store.

Welcome.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 26, 2016)

FWIW, i use a 1k, then and either 5 or 6 k stone to finish VG 10 knives, out of convenience. I've also been pretty happy finishing on a 2k stone. Depending on how the knife is used and the edge you're looking for, 1k may be a little coarse to finish in my opinion.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 26, 2016)

With VG-10 I strop and deburr on 3k, and use 5k and 8k basically for deburring. Burr has really to get abraded. Don't expect it to fall of as a simple carbon burr. If it did it would leave a disaster, by the way. Not my favourite. But for non-knifenuts the dulling curve may be interesting: it quickly loses its scary sharpness, but what remains is a working edge -- at least in Western cuisine -- that holds almost forever.


----------



## Japchef (Jan 26, 2016)

richard said:


> Welcome and thanks for sharing your thoughts with us. While I have no reason to believe the Iseya is not a solid knife, it just doesn't jibe with my experience of reality that any knife will be as sharp as 3 years ago, unless there has been very little use...but then you also say it's been used for long periods. Perhaps the communication hasn't been the most clear?



Hi Richard,
It has had a lot of use and copes with anything I throw at it but admittedly I could have worded that better. I don't think any knife is ever going to be as sharp as when it comes from the manufacturer. If looked after though....

.... and to previous comments - I recall when I bought it I had really good communication with the supplier and I don't know about other Seto knives but I was told my Santoku came directly from Seto Iseya cutlery Japan and I had to wait 2 weeks whilst they produced more

I've never bought my knives on Amazon but i've got no reason to believe there not genuine


----------



## Japchef (Jan 26, 2016)

daveb said:


> Good to see you post again. Your pitch for the knife store was a little strong, esp for your first post. Some (including me) thought you might be shilling for the knife/store.
> 
> Welcome.



Thanks daveb, new to any kind of forum so just getting my head around it... Sure there's some pretty keen knife enthusiasts on here! Would be great to know what others are using and knives i've overlooked in the past (are links not allowed?) 
I saw the Amazon link and thought it was ok


----------



## Benuser (Jan 26, 2016)

About sharpness out of the box: a lot of knives come with a poor, weak edge. The end-user or the retailer is supposed to put his own one on it.


----------

